# is there a friend who can help in the marketing of the products I manufacture?



## Koby (Mar 23, 2021)

is there a friend who can help in the marketing of the products I manufacture?(pallet adhesive, hardener, emulsion remover,glitter,stain remover,mold release, 2K adhesive,pvc paint) and similar


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

your best bet is to hit up suppliers of those materials
good old fashioned cold-calling, or send samples for testing


----------

